
Responsive thumbnail using CSS, noJS - AbdessamadEl
https://www.almodariss.com/2020/06/responsive-thumbnail-using-css-nojs.html
======
AbdessamadEl
I'm trying to compare and explain how to make a responsive thumbnail, with CSS
or Javascript, and why css way is better

